# 07 Jetta ignition electrical issue.



## wahubb (Aug 21, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Need help to solve this ignition problem. Two weeks ago car died while driving. Tried to restart and starter would not turn. Removed key and reinserted car started. Now two weeks later same problem, but now it wont start. 
Symptoms are: When the key is turned to run you get no engine indicator lights on display panel, no security key display, nothing changes. Turn key to crank position and no change. You can here a relay click on the lower left of dash when the key is turned to run.
Tested: Battery @ 12.7 volts, checked all fuses and fuse links, checked ground and positive connection @ starter. 
Other info: When door is opened fuel pump starts, center dash info does show time, temp, miles, etc. Lights work, Radio, Windows and fan work when key is turned to run.
Could this be a faulty ignition switch or a problem in the steering column electrical systems control module (J527)?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 07 Jetta ignition electrical issue. (wahubb)*

Do your wipers and turn signals work? If so, then it's probably the ignition switch that's faulty. If not, then it's probably J527


----------



## wahubb (Aug 21, 2009)

The wipers do, but I'm not sure on the signals. Going to have to check this.
Thanks


----------



## wahubb (Aug 21, 2009)

Problem was bad CAN Gateway Bus Module. Part Number 1K0907530S


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (wahubb)*

Cool thanks for the follow up


----------



## wahubb (Aug 21, 2009)

New follow up. The car only started 3 times, and died again. Now it was found to have two bad relays, KL15 (J329 power supply relay) and KL75 (J59 load reduction relay) which Volkswagen thinks shorted out the gateway module (P/N 1K0907530S) the 1st time.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (wahubb)*

Thanks for the update. Good info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope they get it done right this time...


----------

